# Хлыстовая травма. Экструзия C4-C5, сужение канала до 6 мм, миелопатия, ретролистез



## Tasha86 (17 Июн 2021)

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Таша, мне 35. Обращаюсь в первую очередь к врачам. Прошу, пожалуйста, подскажите, что делать.
26.05.2021 получила хлыстовую травму (Люди, берегитесь аквапарков!). В результате заполучила ретролитез с4, грыжу диска с4-с5 3,5мм, миелопатию. Сейчас нахожусь на медикаментозном лечении, врач еще порекомендовал мануальную терапию (что страшно и дорого), физиопроцедуры не назначил. Мышцы сказал пока держать в гипертонусе для поддержки шеи, соответственно никаких массажей и ковриков с иголочками. Настоятельно порекомендовал операцию, припугнув тем, что если я неловко дерну шею назад - все, паралич от шеи вниз. Показал только одно упражнение, чтобы накачать мышцы шеи: лежа поднимать голову и лежать в таком положении, пока не устанут мышцы. В транспорте только в воротнике Шанца. Из моих личных жалоб - только легкая боль (где-то 2-3 из 10) при наклоне шеи вперед и назад, ощущение немного уставших затекших плеч. В одной точке правой руки при касании еще сохранилось ощущение легкого онемения без потери чувствительности. Вообще, кроме электроразряда в обе руки при ударе никаких сильных болей я ни до травмы, ни после не испытывала. Никуда не отдает, рефлексы в норме, ничего не немеет, голова не кружится, не болит без причины, ЭНМГ идеальная. Вопрос: что же все-таки делать (и что делать нельзя категорически), как поскорее восстановиться и надо ли по-хорошему на операцию или нет, ведь риск полного паралича - это не шуточки в любом возрасте и при любых жизненных обстоятельствах. Хочется заниматься пилатесом, хочется кататься на велосипеде, вообще жить полноценной жизнью, но как-то очень страшновато. Каковы прогнозы?
Всю имеющуюся литературу по этому случаю прикладываю. Безмерна буду благодарна за компетентные мнения!


----------



## La murr (17 Июн 2021)

@Tasha86, Таша, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Интересно выслушать мнение @Доктор Ступин, @vbl15


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2021)

Tasha86 написал(а):


> Вообще, кроме электроразряда в обе руки при ударе никаких сильных болей я ни до травмы, ни после не испытывала.


Это и есть признак страдания спинного мозга, а только в руки или в ноги так же есть такой прострел?



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Никуда не отдает, рефлексы в норме, ничего не немеет, голова не кружится, не болит без причины, ЭНМГ идеальная.


А ЭНМГ делали рук или ног?



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Вопрос: что же все-таки делать (и что делать нельзя категорически), как поскорее восстановиться и надо ли по-хорошему на операцию или нет, ведь риск полного паралича - это не шуточки в любом возрасте и при любых жизненных обстоятельствах. Хочется заниматься пилатесом, хочется кататься на велосипеде, вообще жить полноценной жизнью, но как-то очень страшновато. Каковы прогнозы?


Тут только Вам решать. Раз Вы на своих руках и ногах, то врачи могут только советовать.
Мое мнение: ждем и лечимся год и потом смотрим, что со спинным мозгом и с размерами грыжи и тогда все решения.


----------



## Tasha86 (18 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это и есть признак страдания спинного мозга, а только в руки или в ноги так же есть такой прострел?


В ноги ничего не отстреливало, только руки. Энмг только рук. С прописанным лечением Вы согласны? Что еще можно пробовать?

И прострел был, но буквально за несколько дней-неделю прошел. Сейчас одна точка на правой руке -  и то, не прострел, а небольшой дискомфорт при нажатии с ощущением покалывания.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2021)

Tasha86 написал(а):


> В ноги ничего не отстреливало, только руки. Энмг только рук. С прописанным лечением Вы согласны? Что еще можно пробовать?





> Сейчас нахожусь на медикаментозном лечении...


Каком?



> врач еще порекомендовал мануальную терапию (что страшно и дорого),


Страшно, значит не надо.



> физиопроцедуры не назначил.


Почему? Негде?



> Мышцы сказал пока держать в гипертонусе для поддержки шеи, соответственно никаких массажей и ковриков с иголочками.


? Не согласен, но врачу виднее, он Вас видит.




> Показал только одно упражнение, чтобы накачать мышцы шеи: лежа поднимать голову и лежать в таком положении, пока не устанут мышцы.


На животе? На спине?



> В транспорте только в воротнике Шанца


Разумно.


----------



## Tasha86 (18 Июн 2021)

1. Все препараты прописаны на последнем листочке во вложении. Напечатаны и потом дописаны от руки на листочке.
2. физиопроцедуры. Есть где, сказал не нужно. Другой врач сказал - магниты нужно.
3. Обосновал про тонус мышц - позвонок С4 уходит при наклоне головы назад, грыжа тоже к спинному мозгу. Значит мышцы пусть поддерживают, находясь в тонусе.
4. При этом упражнения на передние мышцы шеи: лежа НА СПИНЕ приподнимать голову и держать.
@Доктор Ступин, в чем еще для меня заключается лечение грыжи и миелопатии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2021)

1. Всё что написано. Можно и нужно принимать.
2. Ему решать, он лечащий врач.
3. Такой вариант возможен.
4. Хорошо.
Главное, чтобы не было новых обострение. Поэтому сейчас надо сохранить малую подвижность в том месте, где проблема и повышенную подвижность выше и ниже этого места поражения. Пока всё, что обозначено надо делать. Время на Вашей стороне.


----------



## Tasha86 (18 Июн 2021)

А как обеспечить эту малую подвижность С4-С5 и подвижность остальных? Упражнения специальные искать? Или это мануальная терапия все же?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2021)

Мы это делаем и специальной гимнастикой, с врачом учим. И массажем, и мануальной терапией на неповреждённых сегментах.
У Вас пока все на удержание. Они не подвижности. Не спешите. Делайте то, что врач говорит.


----------



## Tasha86 (18 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не спешите. Делайте то, что врач говорит.


Спасибо Вам огромное, дорогой Доктор! Жить стало интереснее, жить стало веселее!)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2021)

> Доктор, а когда стоит заниматься тем, о чем говорили Вы? Я об упражнениях, и мануальной терапии неповрежденных участков? Например, через пол года если на повторном мрт не будет динамики или будут ухудшения?


Тут все зависит от Вас и от наличия специалиста.


> В каком центре Вы работаете?


В своем.


----------



## vbl15 (19 Июн 2021)

Есть очаг миелопатии - показана операция.


----------



## Tasha86 (19 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тут все зависит от Вас и от наличия специалиста.
> 
> В своем.


Вообще неясен ответ. Что значит от меня зависит? Если есть возможность консервативно улучшить состояние - то я хоть сейчас готова бежать к специалисту. Вы специалист - вот и готова бежать в Ваш центр. Но изначально было Вами сказано - ждать. Сколько ждать, когда контролить. Мой лечащий врач - большой вопрос, его как такового нет. Я уже была у 4х специалистов и каждый говорил относительно разные вещи: от «вообще ничего страшного» до «неловко повернете голову и будет паралич».



vbl15 написал(а):


> Есть очаг миелопатии - показана операция


Здравствуйте! Да, показана. Вопрос как скоро и есть ли шанс обойтись без нее. И как.


----------



## vbl15 (19 Июн 2021)

Показана, это значит надо делать, в плановом порядке. Шанс есть всегда, но это Ваши риски, и цель операции при миелопатии остановить процесс, а не вернуть все. То есть, если не работают ноги, а работают руки, то операция позволяет сохранить силу в руках, а с ногами вероятность не более 50%. Это про частую фразу - операцию всегда успеем сделать.


----------



## Tasha86 (19 Июн 2021)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Показана, это значит надо делать, в плановом порядке. Шанс есть всегда...


Правильно я понимаю, что развитие дальнейших патологий, связанных с миелопатией, напрямую зависят от величины грыжи с4-с5? Если удастся удерживать грыжу в том же состоянии или даже уменьшить ее, то операция не нужна будет?


----------



## vbl15 (19 Июн 2021)

Tasha86 написал(а):


> Если удастся удерживать грыжу в том же состоянии или даже уменьшить ее, то операция не нужна будет?


Она уже нужна.


----------



## Tasha86 (19 Июн 2021)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Она уже нужна


Понятно, спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2021)

Tasha86 написал(а):


> Вообще неясен ответ. Что значит от меня зависит?


Вам принимать решение оперироваться или нет.
И Вам принимать решение как лечиться консервативно.



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Если есть возможность консервативно улучшить состояние - то я хоть сейчас готова бежать к специалисту. Вы специалист - вот и готова бежать в Ваш центр.


Если бы эффективность консервативного лечения Ваше проблемы была 100%, то каждый врач, который этим замается этим, сказал бы - приходите, вылечим - а так процент высокий, но не 100% и если не  будет эффекта или даже минимальное ухудшение - плановая операция. 



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Но изначально было Вами сказано - ждать. Сколько ждать, когда контролировать.


Ждать год.
Контролировать:
- самой, каждый день
- у врача, 1 раз в месяц
- на ЭНМГ, 1 раз в 3 месяца
- МРТ, 1 раз в 6 месяцев



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Мой лечащий врач - большой вопрос, его как такового нет. Я уже была у 4х специалистов и каждый говорил относительно разные вещи: от «вообще ничего страшного» до «неловко повернете голову и будет паралич».


Надо выбрать и довериться!


----------



## Tasha86 (19 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вам принимать решение оперироваться или нет.
> И Вам принимать решение как лечиться консервативно.


Спасибо, что «разжевали». Прошу, ответьте в личку, если в теме это не принято, к кому обратиться, у кого большой опыт в лечении грыж. Я из Москвы.


----------



## Tasha86 (25 Июн 2021)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Она уже нужна.


Скажите пожалуйста, по Вашему мнению нужен один кейдж с фиксацией или 2? Или лучше м6? Я так понимаю ухудшения неминуемы и постепенно начнут отказывать руки-ноги-органы - поэтому показания к операции абсолютные? Прооперировшись - я полностью уберу риск дальнейшего развития миелопатии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2021)

Tasha86 написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста, по Вашему мнению нужен один кейдж с фиксацией или 2?


Решать хирургу.



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Или лучше м6?


Решать хирургу и Вам.



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Я так понимаю ухудшения неминуемы и постепенно начнут отказывать руки-ноги-органы - поэтому показания к операции абсолютные?


Пока не писяете в штаны и ноги не отнимаются - плановые.



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Проопериравшись - я полностью уберу риск дальнейшего развития миелопатии?


Риск уменьшится.


----------



## Tasha86 (25 Июн 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо огромное за отклик!
У Вас был опыт такой негативный, что у пациентов прогрессировала компрессионная миелопатия и после операции? Кто на ранних стадиях ее делал.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2021)

Tasha86 написал(а):


> У Вас был опыт такой негативный, что у пациентов прогрессировала компрессионная миелопатия и после операции? Кто на ранних стадиях ее делал.


После операции - никогда. 
Наша главная задача, как специалистов консервативной терапии - не дать пациенту уйти на операцию, а если операция нужна, то отдать вовремя, не опоздать!
Поэтому у нас хорошие послеоперационные результаты.
Вовремя!


----------



## Tasha86 (25 Июн 2021)

Вот я сжала волю в кулак и прочесываю всю возможную информацию, форум, ищу хирургов. Пока предлагают разные варианты, это затрудняет выбор, если мало разбираешься в теме. Но это лирика.
Насколько я правильно поняла - Вы бы меня тоже отправили на операцию в ближайшее время, чтобы это самое время не упустить? Операция - самы быстрый способ декомпрессии. К тому же НХ сказал, что вероятность уменьшения грыжи в ШОП - практически невозможна. В ПОП да, бывает чаще гораздо. Вы как врач консервативной медицины с этим согласны?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2021)

Tasha86 написал(а):


> Вот я сжала волю в кулак и прочесываю всю возможную информацию, форум, ищу хирургов. Пока предлагают разные варианты, это затрудняет выбор, если мало разбираешься в теме. Но это лирика.


Это правильно. 



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Насколько я правильно поняла - Вы бы меня тоже отправили на операцию в ближайшее время, чтобы это самое время не упустить?


Это неправильно. У Вас сейчас такое состояние, что Вы решаете.
В стандарте мы это объясняем пациенту, даем время для решения, а пока решает интенсивно лечим.



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Операция - самы быстрый способ декомпрессии. К тому же НХ сказал, что вероятность уменьшения грыжи в ШОП - практически невозможна. В ПОП да, бывает чаще гораздо. Вы как врач консервативной медицины с этим согласны?


Нет. Одинаково часто.
Но в шее до спинного мозга 2 мм, а в пояснице - 10-15 см!, если снизу.


----------



## Tasha86 (25 Июн 2021)

«Интенсивно лечим» - в моем случае - необходимо покататься несколько раз в центр? По сути из проявлений только - признаки повреждения, муршки. Ни боли, ни онемений (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу). Мышцы вроде сказали не расслаблять. Упражнения по накачиванию передних мышц на шее делаю. Воротник ношу- стабилизирую, если в машине или если делаю что-то «опасное» - уборка, покосить газон.. Я просто не очень далеко от Вас - под Раменским. Не дает покоя, что кажется, что сижу сложа руки и ничем особо себе дополнительно не помогаю.
Федор Петрович, спасибо, что не бросаете и отвечаете. Мне очень тепло от Ваших сообщений, чувствуешь, что не один на один с проблемой💜


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2021)

Tasha86 написал(а):


> «Интенсивно лечим» - в моем случае - необходимо покататься несколько раз в центр? По сути из проявлений только - признаки повреждения, муршки. Ни боли, ни онемений (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу).


Значит, больше вниманию второму этапу - стимуляции резорбции. 



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Мышцы вроде сказали не расслаблять.


Те, что удерживают больной позвонок, а оставшиеся здоровые наоборот надо привести в порядок. 



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Упражнения по накачиванию передних мышц на шее делаю.


Вариант. 



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Воротник ношу- стабилизирую, если в машине или если делаю что-то «опасное» - уборка, покосить газон..


Правильно. 



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Я просто не очень далеко от Вас - под Раменским. Не дает покоя, что кажется, что сижу сложа руки и ничем особо себе дополнительно не помогаю.


Помогаете, время лечит все, от души до тела. 



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, спасибо, что не бросаете и отвечаете. Мне очень тепло от Ваших сообщений, чувствуешь, что не один на один с проблемой💜


Спрашивайте.


----------



## Tasha86 (25 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит больше вниманию второму этапу- стимуляции резорбции


Не подскажете, можно где-то почитать толковую статью на эту тему, а не собранные по шаблону данные в тырнетах?
Что рекомендуете попробовать в первую очередь?


----------



## vbl15 (25 Июн 2021)

1 кейдж


----------



## Tasha86 (25 Июн 2021)

vbl15 написал(а):


> 1 кейдж


Спасибо большое за отклик! С4-С5 кейдж без тпф, фиксация «усами»? а на область С3-С4 нет, т.к. там уже началось сращение? С4 нестабилен

Доктор, а большая вероятность, что после операции на шее острее проявятся проблемы в других отделах? У меня явно они есть и в ПОП, и в ГОП.

И вопрос о «наболевшем». Я сейчас принимаю нейромидин, нейроуридин и тиоктоцид. Мне можно выпить пару бокалов сухого вина? Снять двухнедельное напряжение нервное)))


----------



## Tasha86 (30 Июн 2021)

Все также продолжаю метаться от стратегии «подождать и посмотреть» к «скорее резать, не дожидаясь перетонита».  Послу очной встречи с Кругловым - улетела от него на крыльях. Но как волшебству - в тот же день начались и симптомы, о которых он говорил: периодическое покалывание в руках (что это - восстановление нервной проводимости, мой страх и мозг, или миелопатия, утренние онемения рук во сне). Была у доктора Ступина в клинике. Потрясающей энергетики и деятельности человек. Все мне рассказал, посмотрел, проверил, порекомендовал, на вопросы и потом отвечает, всячески поддерживает. Да и вообще, красавец-мужчина!)) В центре все чисто, аккуратно. Если бы я представляла себе какую-нибудь кухню ресторана мишленовского уровня, наверное она так бы и выглядела: персонал бегает, каждый занят своим делом, а рулит всем процессом главный шеф-повар - Федор Петрович Ступин. На консультации призвал меня не суетиться и пока понаблюдать. Буду ездить к нему на процедуры. Но поиски хирурга продолжаю.


----------



## Tasha86 (7 Июл 2021)

Пообщалась с уважаемым доктором @AIR
Сказал, что мой случай довольно показательный и может быть полезен другим. Засим выкладываю заново свои снимки и назначения. Надеюсь, доктор уделит время и опишет ситуацию и даст рекомендации.
1. Функциональные снимки
2. Назначения Невролога N1 (миелопатию не увидел, доп. обследований не назначил, отправил спокойно гулять дальше)
3. Назначения Невролога N2 (провел функц. рентген, нашел по мрт миелопатию, угрожал полным параличом, если не сделать операцию)

Дополнительно скажу, что Доктор Ступин выявил на осмотре, что правая  нога у меня короче левой (плечо правое ниже, талия справа более пологая). Не успела пока выяснить, надо ли с этим что-то делать или нет🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## AIR (8 Июл 2021)

Вечер добрый!


Tasha86 написал(а):


> Сказал, что мой случай довольно показательный и может быть полезен другим.


Так как Вы уже побывали уже у достаточного количества специалистов и в данный момент проходите курс лечения,  то я могу позволить себе только высказать некоторые сугубо личные соображения..  По поводу повреждения спинного мозга высказались нейрохирурги, я в этом не специалист и поэтому молчу однозначно.
26.05 у Вас была травма шейного отдела.. То есть микронадрывы мышц и связок опорного комплекса ПДС.  В них началось посттравматическое воспаление - нарушение микроциркуляции с отечностью, спазм.. Местно ускоряется процесс остеохондроза,  кальцинирование. Выпадают нити фибрина. Связки становятся более толстыми, грубыми,  теряют эластичность. Мышцы тоже более толстые, плотные, ригидные.  Подвижность в сегменте уменьшается..  Если Вы кроме бытовой двигательной нагрузки (жизнь то продолжается), начинаете делать упражнения,  то вполне можете поддерживать травматизацию и этим как минимум удлинять процесс восстановления (если даже это дополнительно не раздражает очаг миелопатии). Время восстановления вполне может составить около трёх месяцев.
Дополнительные воздействующие факторы..  Если бы с шейным отделом исходно всё было бы отлично, то и результат травмы мог бы быть и полегче.. По снимкам,  заключениям их, осмотру доктора, можно предположить ограничение подвижности в ПДС шейно-грудного перехода (преобладает напряжение мышц слева). Также имеется ограничение подвижности ПДС кранио-вертебрального перехода (С0-С1-С2) с акцентом мышечно-тонических проявлений справа. Это приводит к увеличению подвижности на среднем уровне (С3, С4). На этом фоне резкий рывок и привёл к несколько большей травматизации.
В итоге: если Вы выслушав мнение разных специалистов,  решили не оперироваться сразу, а попробовать понаблюдать я и получиться консервативно, то:  я бы активно шеей не занимался ( в плане упражнений,  манипуляций), только очень избирательная, мягкая и осторожная  мягкотканевая работа на ликвидацию мышечно-тонических нарушений шейного отдела. По возможности покой для шеи. Через 3 месяца после травмы рентген (мрт) для оценки последствий..  Если и делать упражнения,  то ни в коем случае не середину шеи (типа укреплять или ещё какую хрень), чтобы не усугублять.  Только очень осторожно  на плечевом поясе и С0-С1-С2 и показе и постоянном контроле доктором.
Постоянно учитываются, оцениваются и осмысливаются малейшие изменения в самочувствии и проявлениях.


----------



## Tasha86 (8 Июл 2021)

@AIR, все так и есть. Действительно снижена подвижность в верхних шейных позвонках и самых нижних. Действительно, проблемы были и раньше (ух, ну зачем мы в большинстве своем такие беспечные и не слушаем свое тело?!). Действительно, слева мышцы зажаты сильнее. Тактика лечения подобрана в соответствие с Вашими рекомендациями, и это радует)
Уточните пожалуйста, что значит покой для шеи? Не крутить ей резко, не сгибать-разгибать?😀 В машине уже все обустроила по правилам Доктора Ступина.
Пока плывем дальше. Спасибо большое за ответ!💜 Надеюсь, что получится разобраться с шеей, и потом к Вам на проработку оставшихся мышечных дисфункций, чтобы помочь организму🙂
Симптомы кстати «плавают» то сильнее были покалывания в руках, потом с левой ушли - периодически на правой остались. Практически каждую ночь немеет правая рука от мезинца и безымянного до локтя примерно. Пошевелю как проснусь - все быстро отпускает. 2 дня было мимолетное ощущение «второй кожи» на кончике среднего пальца правой руки, вчера отчетливо этот кончик на мгновение онемел и отпустило. Само. ЭНМГ отличное. Надеюсь эти внешние парастезии нельзя считать ухудшением?


----------



## AIR (8 Июл 2021)

Tasha86 написал(а):


> Практически каждую ночь немеет правая рука от мезинца и безымянного до локтя примерно. Пошевелю как проснусь - все быстро отпускает. 2 дня было мимолетное ощущение «второй кожи» на кончике среднего пальца правой руки, вчера отчетливо этот кончик на мгновение онемел и отпустило. Само. ЭНМГ отличное. Надеюсь эти внешние парастезии нельзя считать ухудшением?


Внешне сказать ухудшение это или нет, сложно. Проявления нужно соотносить с выраженностью мышечно-тонических нарушений на шейно-грудном уровне  и плечевом поясе спереди..  Ночью немеет,  а при движении проходит - очень часто бывает при мышечных нарушениях плечо-малая грудная мышца... Вопчем всё смотреть,  смотреть,  смотреть.


----------



## Tasha86 (8 Июл 2021)

Поиски хирурга продолжаются. Сегодня была у Фархата Файяд Ахмедовича. Профессор, д.м.н., стаж 26 лет. Ухх.. ну и напугал же он меня:
1. Стеноз на 3х уровнях. Нужно ставить 2 протеза точно и один кейдж - под вопросом (Круглов говорил один имплант достаточно). Оперируют уже от 3мм в шоп, а у меня насчитал 5.5мм грыжу. И вторую 4.5.
2. Если не сделать операцию сейчас, то потом (даже если грыжи уменьшатся) - будут «костяшки» от них выпирать и все равно будет стеноз. А это значит уже фиксация и проче прочее. Т.е. операции в любом случае не избежать.
3. Я сижу на мине: чихну, дерну головой, травма - этого будет вероятно достаточно, чтобы грыжа увеличилась настолько, чтобы к фигам передавить уже спинной мозг (уже слышала такое).
4. Миелопатия как правило приходит внезапно, пока организм компенсирует - все ок, а в один день могу проснуться - и рука отключилась (такого ни от кого не слышала).
5. Откровенно сказал про Некрасова М.Н., что тот стал «злоупотреблять» и не советовал к нему идти, руки мол уже не те у него (что не понравилось, а как же этика вообще межврачебная и человеческая). 
6. Про Круглова сказал, что тот в основном ПОП оперирует, а шеи не очень-то часто и много. Назвал фамилии тех, кто специализируется на ШОП.
7. Ненавязчиво дал понять, что он самый лучший по соотношению цена-качество (за 26 лет практики только 1 случай осложнений, у него особый договор с mst, импланты у него дешевле, хоть цена на операцию выше).
8. Раскритиковал мою ЭНМГ. Сказал, что при такой картине на мрт - не может быть хорошего ЭНМГ. Просто у нас мало кто умеет это исследова
8. А, ну и еще он антипрививочник.
Люди добрые, кто что может прокомментировать?

@Доктор Ступин может глянете на досуге новую мртшку. Чет у меня там в пояснице спондилоцистит L4-L5 нарисовали и гемангиомы Th7(11мм), Th9 (8мм). Зато миелопатию не рассмотрели🤣
Аппарат тоже 1,5 тесла, а качество на порядок хуже, чем первое мрт. Видимо аппарат хуже.

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/qU1sl49u0uqzVQ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2021)

Шея, как все и было. Зато миелопатию не рассмотрели - шевелились на исследовании, но не принципиально.



В грудном  все нормально. Гемангиомы Th7, Th9 есть, через год сделаем контроль и посмотрим,





Дегенеративный спондилоцистит и грыжа L4-L5.
Старая грыжа, почти рассосалась., позвонки срастаются. Все как и положено.
Операция сделает тоже, то быстрее.


Мое мнение надо оперироваться!
Если что-то пойдет в консервативном лечении нет так, Вы потом не простите себя! Замучаете!


----------



## Tasha86 (8 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> шевелились на исследовании, но не принципиально.


Начинали мрт с шеи, лежала как прибитая. Потом уже на ГОП рука затекла, шевелилась. Может рассосалось, само?)))


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Дегенеративный спондилоцистит


С ним ничего не делать, само пройдет? Или если заболит - блокада? Стереотип движения вроде выработала за 6 лет, стараюсь там не шевелить.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мое мнение надо оперироваться!


Замучаю, это точно. Или замучаю, что засунула в себя импланты, 3ку. и далеко не в те места, где реально хотелось бы))) 
Пока не поняла, куда мучиться. Это и сложно. Приезжаю к Вам в центр - такая уверенность появляется, что все правильно делаю, что можно и со своими дисками еще долго и может быть счастливо. Попадаю к нейрохирургу - тот, в большинстве случаев кучу всего жуткого наговорит, нет-нет, да и заставит считать, что другого пути нет. Только операция. И времени нет. 
Но я Вас услышала, спасибо!! видимо Вы уже чувствуете психологию пациентов, кому какой метод лечения подходит больше.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июл 2021)

Tasha86 написал(а):


> Начинали мрт с шеи, лежала как прибитая. Потом уже на ГОП рука затекла, шевелилась. Может рассосалось, само?)))


А было?


Tasha86 написал(а):


> С ним ничего не делать, само пройдет? Или если заболит - блокада? Стереотип движения вроде выработала за 6 лет, стараюсь там не шевелить.


Правильный стереотип. Заболит- блокада


Tasha86 написал(а):


> Замучаю, это точно. Или замучаю, что засунула в себя импланты, 3ку. и далеко не в те места, где реально хотелось бы)))
> Пока не поняла, куда мучиться. Это и сложно. Приезжаю к Вам в центр - такая уверенность появляется, что все правильно делаю, что можно и со своими дисками еще долго и может быть счастливо. Попадаю к нейрохирургу - тот, в большинстве случаев кучу всего жуткого наговорит, нет-нет, да и заставит считать, что другого пути нет. Только операция. И времени нет.
> Но я Вас услышала, спасибо!! видимо Вы уже чувствуете психологию пациентов, кому какой метод лечения подходит больше.


Тут важны сроки.
Резорбция процесс долгий, а операция - результат сразу!
И вот именно это уже выбор - по характеру.


----------



## Tasha86 (9 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А было?


Все нейрохирурги говорят «есть». Вы тоже говорили «вроде есть»🤷🏻‍♀️



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тут важны сроки.


А что Вы имели в виду под «пойти не так в консервативном лечении»? И как относиться к словам Фархата, что стеноз все равно там останется и все равно потом операция, но более сложная?


----------



## AIR (9 Июл 2021)

Tasha86 написал(а):


> Люди добрые, кто что может прокомментировать?


Ну, так, если поговорить "за жизнь".. 



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Откровенно сказал про Некрасова М.Н., что тот стал «злоупотреблять» и не советовал к нему идти, руки мол уже не те у него


Ну, весьма расплывчатое определение..  Для христианина может и "стакан по выходным " норма, а для мусульманина и "рюмка в год" - алкоголизм махровый..



Tasha86 написал(а):


> А, ну и еще он антипрививочник.


Ааа.. так ему даже и пить не надо.. Как читал где то выражение : " Не-а., я не пью, у меня и своей дури предостаточно!"🤣



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Я сижу на мине: чихну, дерну головой, травма - этого будет вероятно достаточно, чтобы грыжа увеличилась настолько, чтобы к фигам передавить уже спинной мозг (уже слышала такое).
> 4. Миелопатия как правило приходит внезапно, пока организм компенсирует - все ок, а в один день могу проснуться - и рука отключилась


Можно сделать вывод, что на данный момент миелопатии нет. Прошло полтора месяца после травмы и первый период посттравматическое воспаление с отеком, как бы уже прошли... но перспективы миелопатии имеются... если шею активно лечить манипуляциями,  делать активно упражнения,  часто и энергично чихать,  травмировать шею..  Но можно и сделать операцию, а потом бодро прыгать в волейбол.. или не прыгать..


Tasha86 написал(а):


> Ненавязчиво дал понять, что он самый лучший по соотношению цена-качество (за 26 лет практики только 1 случай осложнений, у него особый договор с mst, импланты у него дешевле, хоть цена на операцию выше).


Узнаю восточных людей😀. Поторговаться на имплантах, взял подешевле, можно и за работу взять подороже.. Прямо как гастарбайтеры у нас на дачах!☺️. Они говорят что всё умеют лучше всех и берутся за работы любой сложности.. и ценник у них сейчас "как крыло боинга"..



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Если не сделать операцию сейчас, то потом (даже если грыжи уменьшатся) - будут «костяшки» от них выпирать и все равно будет стеноз. А это значит уже фиксация и проче прочее. Т.е. операции в любом случае не избежать.


Не совсем понял... Если грыжа уменьшится, станет например не 5.5 мм, а 3.0 , то "костяшки" станут выпирать на 2.5 мм меньше и стегоз уменьшится.. или я чего то в арифметике недопонимаю.. 🤔.
В итоге, если  решаться "резать к чёртовой матери", то сразу, чтобы потом "не жалеть за бесцельно прожитые годы"...  А если очень боязно и хочется "сохранить природу в первозданном виде", то плавно, осторожно с убиранием сопутствующих неблагоприятных факторов и  под постоянным наблюдением хотя бы до стабильно хорошего состояния..


----------



## Tasha86 (9 Июл 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Прямо как гастарбайтеры у нас на дачах!


У нас наверное те же узбеки на даче или у них общий закрытый чат)) та же история! Обкосить 2 стороны 6ти соток (вдоль забора), убрать и сжечь там ветки - 10000. Это вообще КАК👀


AIR написал(а):


> "сохранить природу в первозданном виде"


Поговаривают - это лучше, чем чужеродное внутри.. и прыгать тоже хочется при любом способе лечения🙄


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июл 2021)

Tasha86 написал(а):


> Все нейрохирурги говорят «есть». Вы тоже говорили «вроде есть»🤷🏻‍♀️


Вроде....



Tasha86 написал(а):


> А что Вы имели в виду под «пойти не так в консервативном лечении»?


Обострение и ухудшение от той жизни, что Вы ведете, пока лечитесь. Это же сроки.
Ваше проблема возникла от жизни, значит и снова может обостриться от того же.



Tasha86 написал(а):


> И как относиться к словам Фархата, что стеноз все равно там останется и все равно потом операция, но более сложная?


Прав. Это возможно. 100% не бывает.


----------



## Tasha86 (9 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Обострение и ухудшение от той жизни, что Вы ведете, пока лечитесь


А это может быть и пол года, и год, и 2?..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июл 2021)

Tasha86 написал(а):


> А это может быть и пол года, и год, и 2?..


Полгода - год.


----------



## Tasha86 (13 Июл 2021)

Вчера писала Круглову. И образовалась очень неприятная ситуация. Вот, что он ответил в переписке:
«Ой, я сначала не понял кто это. Я вас попрошу обратитесь к другому доктору! Я в переписке участвовать не собираюсь! Не располагаю временем и желанием! И не отправляйте ко мне своих знакомых, названивающих около 22.00 с консультацией и последующим лечением у другого доктора! Можете даже не отвечать! Благодарю! Звонить тоже не надо! Всего доброго!»

Выходит кто-то читал мою тему и каким-то образом очень меня подставил. Спасибо, «дорогой друг и товарищ», что лишил меня возможности попасть к хорошему доктору. Оставайтесь, пожалуйста, людьми!


----------



## Александра1981 (13 Июл 2021)

Глупость какая-то! Вы первый раз ему писали? Может, он Вас с кем-то перепутал? А вообще пациент должен обращаться к нескольким специалистам, чтобы смочь принять решение. Ничего в этом такого нет. Когда я своему нейрохирургу говорила, что ездила на консультацию к другому (и это уже после операции), он сказал, что это НОРМАЛЬНО, получить альтернативное мнение другого специалиста. 
И неужели Вы думаете, что кто-то с форума звонил ему и упоминал Вас?!))) Это вряд ли. 
Не переживайте, значит, это просто не Ваш врач, вот, и всё.🌹


----------



## AIR (13 Июл 2021)

Tasha86 написал(а):


> «Ой, я сначала не понял кто это. Я вас попрошу обратитесь к другому доктору!


Возможно он после не понял..



Tasha86 написал(а):


> И не отправляйте ко мне своих знакомых, названивающих около 22.00 с консультацией и последующим лечением у другого доктора!


Он решил, что Вы направили к нему пациентов, которые звонили вечером,  консультируясь, а в итоге уходили лечиться к другому..
Если такого не было и Вы никого не направляли, так и скажите. Это недоразумение.. 
Он же имел ввиду конкретного пациента.. 



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Выходит кто-то читал мою тему и каким-то образом очень меня подставил.


Не думаю, что на форуме есть пациент с такой-же проблемой и от Вашего имени стал у него консультироваться..   Надо разобраться..


----------



## Tasha86 (13 Июл 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Возможно он после не понял...
> Не думаю, что на форуме есть пациент с такой-же проблемой и от Вашего имени стал у него консультироваться..   Надо разобраться..


Я сама считаю, что либо недоразумение, либо кто-то от моего имени обратился к нему и невежливо общался. Конечно, я ему написала с опровержением. Но кажется, что я уже поставлена в игнор🤷🏻‍♀️



Александра1981 написал(а):


> Глупость какая-то! Вы первый раз ему писали? Может, он Вас с кем-то перепутал? А вообще пациент должен обращаться к нескольким специалистам, чтобы смочь принять решение. Ничего в этом такого нет. Когда я своему нейрохирургу говорила, что ездила на консультацию к другому (и это уже после операции), он сказал, что это НОРМАЛЬНО, получить альтернативное мнение другого специалиста.
> И неужели Вы думаете, что кто-то с форума звонил ему и упоминал Вас?!))) Это вряд ли.
> Не переживайте, значит, это просто не Ваш врач, вот, и всё.🌹


Нет, не первый! Я и очно с ним встречалась, и вообще не понимаю, почему вдруг такая реакция. Надеюсь, что просто перепутал. Но кажется уже в черный лист меня занес. Надеюсь, что может еще все прояснится.


----------



## Руся (13 Июл 2021)

Вообще, очень странно.. Особенно про "консультацию и последующее лечение у другого доктора"
Это вообще нормально, когда мы консультируемся у нескольких докторов, а лечимся у одного из них. А некоторые (я себя имею ввиду)даже умудряются лечиться у разных докторов. Когда не помогает, начинаешь искать ещё варианты. Кажется, что другой врач обязательно поможет..


----------



## Tasha86 (13 Июл 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> Вообще, очень странно.. Особенно про "консультацию и последующее лечение у другого доктора"...


Странно. И реакция, и доводы. Он, кстати, сообщения мои прочитал в вотсапе, но так и не ответил(
Уже думаю, а может и ладно, может так надо просто🤔 ну может просто Бог отвел от чего-то нехорошего)


----------



## Руся (13 Июл 2021)

@Tasha86, у меня подобная ситуация была с урологом. Не знаю почему, но он не захотел со мной возиться, напрямую не отказал, но то трубку не брал, то сказал, что пациент тяжелый звонит, надо переключиться на другую линию (короче, почти "послал"). 
И мне так стало неприятно.. Что я больше не звонила, и не писала.
Что я дешевле его что ли?
У некоторых врачей нимб над головой светится. И они, общаясь с пациентом делают ему одолжение..
Не переживайте.. Все что не делается, делается к лучшему.


----------



## Tasha86 (13 Июл 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> У некоторых врачей нимб над головой светится. И они, общаясь с пациентом делают ему одолжение...


Над Кругловым я этот нимб не заметила ни по телефону, ни очно)) Ну может слегка, один момент был, когда он грубовато ответил на вопрос про м6) Больше всего расстраивает, что меня обвинили в том, чего я не делала! Несправедливости вообще не терплю, и вот на тебе. Спасибо за поддержку!💜


----------



## olenkasolo (13 Июл 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Можно сделать вывод, что на данный момент миелопатии нет. Прошло полтора месяца после травмы и первый период посттравматическое воспаление с отеком, как бы уже прошли... но перспективы миелопатии имеются... если шею активно лечить манипуляциями,  делать активно упражнения,  часто и энергично чихать,  травмировать шею..  Но можно и сделать операцию, а потом бодро прыгать в волейбол..



Доктор, это на меня намекаете, что шею им убиваю? 
Ваше профессиональное мнение - волейбол портит результат операции?



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Над Кругловым я этот нимб не заметила ни по телефону, ни очно)) Ну может слегка, один момент был, когда он грубовато ответил на вопрос про м6) Больше всего расстраивает, что меня обвинили в том, чего я не делала! Несправедливости вообще не терплю...


Странная ситуация. Может, написать с другого номера? Круглов мегаадекватен.


----------



## Tasha86 (14 Июл 2021)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> Может, написать с другого номера? Круглов мегаадекватен.


Еще в процессе обдумывания произошедшего, возможно перезвоню через пару тройку дней. Видимо его сильно кто-то выбесил, надо дать время человеку остыть) А там уж и поговорить. А может у него и руки пока не дошли перепроверить я это или не я такая разэдакая, по его мнению🤷🏻‍♀️ Хотя наверное у хирургов такого класса не принято бросаться словами («не пишите, не звоните») без уверенности в правоте.


----------



## AIR (14 Июл 2021)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> Доктор, это на меня намекаете, что шею им убиваю?


Совершенно не имел ввиду,  просто привёл как пример первое что в голову пришло..


olenkasolo написал(а):


> Ваше профессиональное мнение - волейбол портит результат операции?


Длительного наблюдения за подобными пациентами не было.. С одной стороны при волейбол это увеличенная нагрузка на позвонки и мышцы шеи. С другой стороны возможно нагрузка не критична.. Поэтому судить на берусь..


----------



## Виктор1981 (14 Июл 2021)

Надо писать и обращаться к нескольким н/х, собирать их мнение и делать выводы... Мой знакомый (был на форуме тут) писал в Новосибирск, Санкт-Петербург, Ростов, Москву да и ещё куда-то. Потом всё это изучал и делал вывод, решаться или нет...


----------



## Tasha86 (14 Июл 2021)

Виктор1981 написал(а):


> Надо писать и обращаться к нескольким н/х, собирать их мнение и делать выводы...


Оо, я этим занимаюсь, еще как! Правда в рамках Москвы и вот Подольска. И все говорят теперь «надо». Просто не хотелось терять возможность попасть к Круглову.


----------



## Руся (14 Июл 2021)

Tasha86 написал(а):


> Еще в процессе обдумывания произошедшего, возможно перезвоню через пару тройку дней. Видимо его сильно кто-то выбесил, надо дать время человеку остыть) А там уж и поговорить. А может у него и руки пока не дошли перепроверить я это или не я такая разэдакая, по его мнению🤷🏻‍♀️ Хотя наверное у хирургов такого класса не принято бросаться словами («не пишите, не звоните») без уверенности в правоте.


Вообще, я поражена, конечно, что он вообще "опустился" До такого ответа.. ((
Как же его надо было достать, чтобы он так ответил.. 
Тоже общалась с ним, очень выдержанный, адекватный человек. Одним словом, военный хирург.



Tasha86 написал(а):


> Оо, я этим занимаюсь, еще как! Правда в рамках Москвы и вот Подольска. И все говорят теперь «надо». Просто не хотелось терять возможность попасть к Круглову.


Да, очень обидно. Ведь он один из немногих, кто специализируется на имплантах.


----------



## AleksSeich (18 Июл 2021)

Tasha86 написал(а):


> Оо, я этим занимаюсь, еще как! Правда в рамках Москвы и вот Подольска. И все говорят теперь «надо». Просто не хотелось терять возможность попасть к Круглову.


Ну если он такой дерганый, может и не надо к нему? Неужели у нас два НХ достойных всего? Уверен, что значительно больше.


----------



## Руся (18 Июл 2021)

AleksSeich написал(а):


> Ну если он такой дерганый, может и не надо к нему? Неужели у нас два НХ достойных всего? Уверен, что значительно больше.


Добрый день. Дело не в том, что только два достойных. А именно он из немногих, кто специализируется на переднем доступе и кейджах..
Вот таких достойных и вправду мало( у него хорошие показатели по операциям.. 
Тем обиднее было его потерять..


----------



## AleksSeich (18 Июл 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> Добрый день. Дело не в том, что только два достойных. А именно он из немногих, кто специализируется на переднем доступе и кейджах..
> Вот таких достойных и вправду мало( у него хорошие показатели по операциям..
> Тем обиднее было его потерять..


Наверное имели ввиду на имплантах, а не кейджах? Если про м6 речь, то на сайте производителя можно найти список клиник и фамилии НХ, с которыми они работают.


----------



## Tasha86 (18 Июл 2021)

Поскольку с m6 я решила не горячиться, то вопрос с Кругловым пока так остро не стоит.



AleksSeich написал(а):


> Наверное имели ввиду на имплантах, а не кейджах? Если про м6 речь, то на сайте производителя можно найти список клиник и фамилии НХ, с которыми они работают.


хотелось попасть к тому, кто не просто в списке а с живыми положительными отзывами.

Может кто знает, изучал, какие отсроченные перспективы у людей с динамическими кейджами? Через 15-20 лет? Вдруг кому исследования попадались или живые примеры есть?


----------



## Tasha86 (15 Авг 2021)

Отмечусь, вдруг кому интересно.
1. Пока лечусь консервативно. Визуализирую мысленно как грыжи мои уменьшаются с каждым днем😁
2. Делаю всякую ЛФК без фанатизма.
3. По состоянию: периодически все также ночью немеют пальцы рук. То безымянный и мизинец, то большой-указательный-средний (последняя троица кстати присоединилась недавно). Покалываний на сегодняшний день ушли. Чувствительность на правой руке все также изменена. Изредка бывают легкие прострелы внутри шеи, в основном от непроизвольных резких движений. Как хрусталь себя уже не ношу, но берегусь.
4. По поводу миелопатии и вообще в целом по ситуации была в Центре Неврологии, хотела попасть к Гуще А.В. Но не получилось - его невролог отправил на дообследование, чтобы было понятнее есть миелопатия или нет: ТМС ССВП. Обследования пока так и не случилось по техническим причинам, жду.


----------



## Tasha86 (30 Авг 2021)

Два дня назад появились новые «спецэффекты»: при движении шеей, не резких, не плавных, а обычных таких, «жизненных», чаще при разгибании стала чувствовать легкие вибрации, как мягкий ток от соответствующей физиопроцедуры в больших пальцах рук вверх, немного в указательном и среднем. Ничего нового не делала, тяжелое не носила. На симтом Лермитта похоже как-то слишком отдаленно, т.к. по описанию он характеризуется сильными прострелами, да еще вдоль позвоночника. Может, кто-то сталкивался с подобным? Или есть предположения?


----------



## mailfort (11 Ноя 2021)

Как раз запостила статью со сканами по хлыстовой травме, посмотрите








						Повреждение передней и задней мембран и дуральной оболочки при хлыстовой травме
					

В англоязычном сообществе поделились статьей, я запостила ее в сообщество российских рентгенологов-радиологов, для них это было новой информацией, сказали "спасибо", поэтому поделюсь и здесь, обычно наши радиологи не обучены пока это определять.  Статья в формате пдф. У меня "горбинка" задней...




					www.medhouse.ru
				




Вот у вас на скане как в той статье





Tasha86 написал(а):


> Вчера писала Круглову. И образовалась очень неприятная ситуация. Вот, что он ответил в переписке:
> «Ой, я сначала не понял кто это. Я вас попрошу обратитесь к другому доктору! Я в переписке участвовать не собираюсь! Не располагаю временем и желанием! И не отправляйте ко мне своих знакомых, названивающих около 22.00 с консультацией и последующим лечением у другого доктора! Можете даже не отвечать! Благодарю! Звонить тоже не надо! Всего доброго!»
> 
> Выходит кто-то читал мою тему и каким-то образом очень меня подставил. Спасибо, «дорогой друг и товарищ», что лишил меня возможности попасть к хорошему доктору. Оставайтесь, пожалуйста, людьми


Если это тот же Круглов, которому я писала (его Олег зовут?) то мне также ответили "не беспокойте больше" и я писала впервые ему (в ЛС в фейсбуке). Вообще мне много пришлось писать врачам и большинство 99% - просто игнор, бывают ответы - отшивают. И 1% кто реально откликается и смотрит (большое им спасибо!).

Мне даже "почти маты" писали, "что делает кот со своей пиписькой когда ему нечего делать?" (это я мягко пересказала полученное сообщение от рентгенолога на свой вопрос по сканам). Я была в шоке от такого ответа!


----------



## Tasha86 (12 Ноя 2021)

mailfort написал(а):


> Если это тот же Круглов, которому я писала (его Олег зовут?) то мне также ответили "не беспокойте больше" и я писала впервые ему (в ЛС в фейсбуке). Вообще мне много пришлось писать врачам и большинство 99% - просто игнор, бывают ответы - отшивают. И 1% кто реально откликается и смотрит (большое им спасибо!).


Нет, я общалась с Иваном Кругловым. Держитесь, сил Вам!



mailfort написал(а):


> Вот у вас на скане как...


И что с этим делать теперь? Поверхностно смогла понять статью, к сожалению.


----------

